# How many layers?



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Your underarmour+t-shirt+light hoodie or sweater+shell would be a good combo for that temperature range. Usually I board around 25-30 temp and I wear 1 long sleeve shirt, 1 tshirt, hoodie, and my shell. Works perfect for me. Never too hot or cold. I think if you wear any more than that you'll be too hot.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I was in that exact temp today and was perfectly happy in my Target bought Champion base layer top and bottom with my shells. Even had my helmet vents open most of the time. If I had worn anymore I would have been over heating. Everybody is different. Just remember to never wear cotton on the hill.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

Ahh okay perfect. My only concern was being cold on the chairlift but it's good to know I have enough layers. Thank you both


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

-10 - 0 Celcius (I only know 0 is 30 or 32 F) I wear only a base layer (thermal), t-shirt, and shell. For pants, base layer and shell pant.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I am always cold on the dang chair lift.


skip11 said:


> -10 - 0 Celcius (I only know 0 is 30 or 32 F) I wear only a base layer (thermal), t-shirt, and shell. For pants, base layer and shell pant.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

True, but most of the time it's only when it's windy.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

i wear a t shirt, a Stanfield, and my boarding jacket for -2 to -7, plus that damn -11 windchill.
but its not really cold once you start boarding.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

3 layers...if it's under 25 degrees

Baselayer...like the dakine merino wool or UA 3.0 cold gear

Fleece mid layer...like the Northface Denali and UA coldgear mid layer pant.

Shell outerwear...your snowboard pants and jacket. 

This combo is perfect on all cold and windy days.


----------



## ZOOM 3 (Dec 16, 2010)

I mostly go at night so usually near or below 32º = 3 layers for me


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Extremo said:


> 3 layers...if it's under 25 degrees
> 
> Baselayer...like the dakine merino wool or UA 3.0 cold gear
> 
> ...


I prefer an insulated jacket and insulated pants. I find that this is warmer up top (I personally don't think shells do a good job of stopping the wind) and more convenient down below. I.e., I've never worn midlayer pants in my life. Base layer + insulated pants if it's quite cold; pants without base layer if it's not so cold. (Also soft knee pads + socks all the way up my calf.)


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

JoeR said:


> I prefer an insulated jacket and insulated pants. I find that this is warmer up top (I personally don't think shells do a good job of stopping the wind) and more convenient down below. I.e., I've never worn midlayer pants in my life. Base layer + insulated pants if it's quite cold; pants without base layer if it's not so cold. (Also soft knee pads + socks all the way up my calf.)


I almost got a pair of the Volcom Frigid pants last year because I wanted to try this but I really dont want to have 2 sets of outerwear and guess how hot I'll be. I think it's easier to just take the mid layer fleece off if the temps warm up.


----------

